# Can anyone suggest resources. ...



## jwilly1 (Jan 1, 2015)

for shooting a younger teen's first modeling portfolio?   Her parents are good friends of mine and I want to do this right. She has zero experience,  and I have zero experience with modeling portfolios. Any resources that anyone could direct me to would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 1, 2015)

Personally, I'd say if they are truly interested in her pursuing a modeling career, I'd recommend they find someone who has the proper experience to shoot a portfolio.  These people will be more in tune to what is current in the trade, and what modeling agencies will be looking at and for in a portfolio.

I'm not saying you're a bad photographer, just one who doesn't have a certain skill set for a particular task.  And that's something that we all suffer from.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 1, 2015)

Model Mayhem?

Most modeling agencies will offer something at cost.

edit: are you looking for resources for yourself? Magazines, Google search images. Experience.


----------



## jwilly1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the input and suggestions.  I basically told them that I was willing to work work them and see what we can do,  but I explained that it would be practice for me as well as her. How else do you learn,  except to start trying.  I'm pretty confident I can get the pics.   I just need current portfolios to reference.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2015)

This will not end well.  What you have is a classic case of 'The blind leading the blind'.  You're absolutely right, everyone starts somewhere, but if the child's parents have preconceived notions about the result of this shoot, then I would stay away from it.  If, on the other hand, they understand that you're new as well, and that this will most likely be a 'throw-away' session, then by all means go for it.  

As for resources, first and foremost, what type of modelling?  Is she serious about modelling, or is it just a bit of fun?   Does she meet the basic criteria for her intended genre of modelling?   There are actually some good resources on MM, but you have to be a member to access them.  There are a million tutorials on YouTube, but for my money, the best information is almost ANYTHING from Lindsay Adler.  

Start by learning the basics of what makes up a basic portfolio (comp card/Z sheet, two heads, two full bodies, 'range of talent' shots) and what you need to create those images.  Analyze the model and plan  EACH shot, but DO NOT plan to do this all at once.  If you're looking to produce a whole portfolio for her (10 images + 'Z') allow at least TWO sessions.  Make sure you have the lighting; three lights are the MINIMUM, and four - five are better.  Talk to her (and the parents about where she's going to sign, and review the images from that agency.  Understand what agency reps are looking for, and spend time working out how YOU will create them.

Good luck!


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 2, 2015)

jwilly1 said:


> Thanks for the input and suggestions.  I basically told them that I was willing to work work them and see what we can do,  but I explained that it would be practice for me as well as her. How else do you learn,  except to start trying.  I'm pretty confident I can get the pics.   I just need current portfolios to reference.




There's a couple of really good books out there that show the common poses.  I would suggest that you start by doing those.  It will help your model, and you at the same time.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes, there are inexpensive books that have info you could use.
Lighting will be as, if not more, important than posing.
Posing Techniques for Photographing Model Portfolios
Picture Perfect Posing: Practicing the Art of Posing for Photographers and Models (Voices That Matter)
The Headshot: The Secrets to Creating Amazing Headshot Portraits (Voices That Matter)


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 2, 2015)

KmH said:


> Yes, there are inexpensive books that have info you could use.
> Lighting will be as, if not more, important than posing.
> Posing Techniques for Photographing Model Portfolios



I agree on the lighting.  But when first learning it is especially necessary to concentrate on one subject ONLY.  Get the poses down...then work on the far more complicated lighting.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> I agree on the lighting.  But when first learning it is especially necessary to concentrate on one subject ONLY.  Get the poses down...then work on the far more complicated lighting.


I will disagree with this. IMO and based on my experience, you need to have the lighting sorted out before you start.  You may be able to rescue a sub-par pose with good lighting, but there's no rescuing anything with bad lighting, and the same pose can look drastically different with different lighting.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably better to refer them to an experienced pro that would know how to direct her thru a session and what shots to get for a portfolio. If she's serious about modeling they may need to invest some money into this.

You could do some research then once you've learned what you need to do, maybe you could offer to do a session just for fun if she wants some practice posing in front of a camera. Probably better to not have too much expectation of getting photos and offer a couple or a few that turn out nicely, but have a contract (with the parents if she's under 18) even if you do this in trade.

You'll probably need to consider what you might need to get in writing; what if she becomes a model and starts making money using your photos in her portfolio? No guarantee that your name would be used with the pictures (for commercial use/advertising there usually isn't a watermark or photo credit). Once you give someone photos then it's out of your hands where the photos end up or how they're edited or used. You could take a look at American Society of Media Photographers or look up PPA for info. on TFP, contracts, etc.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2015)

Most model agencies want to see models _Au Naturale no makeup, this is my partners neice who is on the books of one of the worlds best agencies she was spotted in an appartment store in London by Storm, same that spoted Kate Moss_

_Clea MartinStorm Models_


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > I agree on the lighting.  But when first learning it is especially necessary to concentrate on one subject ONLY.  Get the poses down...then work on the far more complicated lighting.
> ...



I agree IF the object is to produce a usable portfolio from the seesion(s).
I was taking the OP on his word that this was for him to practice his photography, and her to learn to model, and not to make a portfolio to be released.  In that instance I think I am correct.  For if he gets to tied up in one or the other then the other will suffer.  Yes, he must have adequate lighting, but not perfect lighting.  When the model gets comfortable in different poses (which may require different lighting, but the model must be comfortable and know how to pose first) then the photog can concentrate on that aspect and not have to worry about explaining things to the model.   If he is competent at the lighting then he can focus on the model. I simply was addressing the issue of BOTH photog, and model as just practicing and  learning.


----------



## jwilly1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Honestly, I don't know how serious she is or isn't.  She's the daughter of a very good friend of mine,  and it's pretty much going to be getting her in front of the camera and getting her comfortable with that first. I will be working with her for free, as I am trying to gain experience as well.  This seems to be a situation where you don't know how until you get into it,  but you can't into it until you have experience. Isn't that just the way life goes. Thanks so much for all of the info! Especially the young lady's portfolio pics.


----------



## Designer (Jan 2, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2015)

Designer said:


> Good luck!


^^ That ^^   As long as it's a 'no expectations, have fun with it' scenario, great.  Make sure you post up the results!


----------

